# Is sex Love?



## Allsinglesandmarried (Jun 29, 2019)

I love sex very well and I always enjoy it with my partner
But still she hasn't open up to tell me how
great I give her sex whenever we make love to 
each other.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Allsinglesandmarried said:


> I love sex very well and I always enjoy it with my partner
> But still she hasn't open up to tell me how
> great I give her sex whenever we make love to
> each other.


How long have you been together, and do you have a strong connection outside of sex?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Allsinglesandmarried said:


> I love sex very well and I always enjoy it with my partner
> But still she hasn't open up to tell me how
> great I give her sex whenever we make love to
> each other.


Men and women "love" completely different from one another. 
Do not expect your belief to fall under her categories. 
It's a mistake most of us do.....regretfully.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

You say she hasn't opened up to tell you how so if you would like instructions on how to pleasure her, you can read my response *right here*.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I got hung on your second sentence and forgot about your initial question. "Is Sex Love" might be an age old question between the sexes and probably varies among the sexes. Ever since I was a teenager, I never understood guys equating sex with love, as in having sex with me is him expressing his love. It makes no sense to me, especially when people have sex with those they don't love and in many cases, people have sex with strangers. So how can sex and love be one and the same? I just see that as a means to pressure me and guilt me into doing it. Maybe it is that men equate sex with love, but I don't and don't understand how anyone equates them the same. I will say that satisfying sex is more meaningful to me if I love the man I'm having sex with. In that case, I am more inclined to call it love making although that term is often used universally even by me. By the same token, I might love someone but it isn't possible for me to be in love with a guy if the sex is not satisfying.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Sex is not love.

But, they both are action words.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

What words are you looking for, if she was to open up to you?

What is your hoped for communication from her; on the sex act, or on the relationship status, or?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Great sex is just that. Great sex. It doesn't necessarily equate to love.


----------

